# the clock on the home menu isn't



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

exactly BST compliant.

silly programmers


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Odd one this - somebody else said there's was wrong but mine is right.

Perhaps the time is taken from the network?


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Mine is wrong on the home screen (11:07) but right on the Guide screen (12:07)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Correct for both here


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

and here


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

so we have 3 (near) londoners who have this, wonder if it's geographical


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

RichardJH said:


> and here


You mean correct in both menus?


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

correct in both in Liverpool


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

ozsat said:


> You mean correct in both menus?


Yes


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

so there goes my london theory


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

sjp said:


> so we have 3 (near) londoners who have this, wonder if it's geographical


No mine are correct. Ex Telewest area if that has any relevance


----------



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

Mine was wrong but was solved about 20 minutes after forcing a "dialup" to Virgin


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

RichardJH said:


> No mine are correct. Ex Telewest area if that has any relevance


I was Telewest as well. The system info is showing Daylight Saving Time and my last connection was at 03:09 today (i.e. after the time changed) but its still wrong.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

another connection to VM (first just before my first post) doesn't look to have done much here.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Mine (in Liverpool) is still showing GMT on the home screen. Last connection was 0700 this morning but is showing next connection will be 1706 this afternoon.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Give the box a reboot and see if that does it?

Is it just the *Home* screen that is wrong?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Digital Fanatic said:


> Give the box a reboot and see if that does it?
> 
> Is it just the *Home* screen that is wrong?


my box actually crashed after discovering this, guess that counts as a reboot 

home screen seems to be the only time display that is affected, the others i've seen are OK


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

sjp said:


> my box actually crashed after discovering this, guess that counts as a reboot
> 
> home screen seems to be the only time display that is affected, the others i've seen are OK


A colleague has just informed me it's a known issue, and will be looked at tomorrow.

It won't affect recordings etc.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Digital Fanatic said:


> Give the box a reboot and see if that does it?
> 
> Is it just the *Home* screen that is wrong?


Just rebooted it and still the same. As far as I've seen, it is only wrong on the Home screen.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

mike0151 said:


> Just rebooted it and still the same. As far as I've seen, it is only wrong on the Home screen.


Cheers, Mike. As I've just posted above, it's been raised as a fault. Recordings will not be affected.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Both clocks show the right time here.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Mine's still wrong this morning. Seems to record at the right times though


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

aha, the annual "will my TiVo cope with BST" thread .... at least this time the answer "of course it will" isn't entirely correct which makes a change!


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> Mine's still wrong this morning. Seems to record at the right times though


Has it made a daily call since the time change?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Oddly - mine is now wrong in HOME - but still correct in GUIDE.


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ozsat - That's the symptom. Wrong in the Home screen, correct in the guide. Not affecting recordings, it's just annoying.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Cableguy1927 said:


> Ozsat - That's the symptom. Wrong in the Home screen, correct in the guide. Not affecting recordings, it's just annoying.


My point is was it was correct yesterday and had gone forward - but today it has gone back one hour.

It could be a reboot has caused it to go back here and perhaps others will see the same.


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

ozsat said:


> My point is was it was correct yesterday and had gone forward - but today it has gone back one hour.
> 
> It could be a reboot has caused it to go back here and perhaps others will see the same.


Ah indeed yes!


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

times are out, london ex-telewest....time for a reboot.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

lets see what VM have to say on the matter


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Mine is also currently wrong despite being correct when I looked yesterday. Don't know if the fact I had to reboot (due to various other problems) was related.


----------



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

Same here, my clock on the Home screen was correct yesterday but is now wrong, the box has not restarted as far as I know.
Still its no biggie as no recordings are affected and I didnt buy it to use as a clock


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

We had a powercut today, and post reboot it's still showing the wrong time on the main screen. Not sure if I need a manual reconnect to force it to correct.

Ex-Telewest area (Brum)


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Only noticed this myself last night.

Same symptoms. Guide clock is fine, home screen clock is wrong. No reboots the last few days.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. Just noticed that mine is the same now. Weird!


----------

